# F.O at JUST SCENT



## oceanstar (Oct 11, 2011)

Does anyone here order from just scent????  i see daystar, sweetcakers nda etc  but havent seen much talk of justscent...im just wondering the quality of thier fos  compared to others  is all!! thanks


----------



## carebear (Oct 11, 2011)

I've not had good results with their fragrances or their customer service.  Price is the only thing they have going for them.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 11, 2011)

I've ordered Buckeye Candy FO from Just Scent. I made a batch of bastile last November and the scent was still good for at approximately 7+ months (which is when I gave away the last bar). It's a nice chocolate scent and I'll continue buying it. (It's a regional thing.  :wink:  )

I recently ordered some 1 oz samples because I wanted to see how her FOs compare with Peak's.  However, the only one I've used so far is Storm Watch and I just made it this past Sunday. So, I really haven't answered your question.

Good prices but I won't know for awhile how the FOs hold up over time. I live in Ohio so I get my orders very quickly.


----------



## Maythorn (Dec 8, 2011)

I just looked at their website today and I actually thought it seemed a little expensive if you bought 4 oz sizes of scent and up.  But the 1 oz scents are very lowcost.  

Has anyone tried their Frankinsence & Myrrh?


----------

